# Inexpensive Uni?



## MattC (Sep 5, 2010)

Are there are inexpensive universities in Australia? I want to do study abroad for a year but dont want to shell out more then 20k. Thanks and let me know!


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

It depends what you mean by 'inexpensive'. You wouldn't get anything cheaper than $10k per year. You may want to consider studying at a private college and you can get a price $4k - $5k per year.


----------



## nnayram2017 (Nov 18, 2010)

Dexter said:


> It depends what you mean by 'inexpensive'. You wouldn't get anything cheaper than $10k per year. You may want to consider studying at a private college and you can get a price $4k - $5k per year.


Do you know a college that offers only 4 to 5K AUD a year of study? I'm from overseas.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

There are plenty of colleges like that. Look for colleges that offer business or IT courses. I used to go to Kent Institute of Business and Technology and in 2004 - 2005 each semester cost me around $2k. There are plenty more schools like that. You may want to check with a education agent from your country.


----------



## nnayram2017 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank you for that information Dexter. I'll look it up. I am planning to apply for a student visa soon and that school might be a good option. Thanks again. Cheers!


----------



## valid (Nov 26, 2010)

if i finished Kent Institute of Business and Technology IT
can i find a job? after that course?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Is it the one at Bathurst street in Sydney? I finished that one in early 2006 and I am now operations manager in IT sales company.


----------



## nnayram2017 (Nov 18, 2010)

Dexter said:


> Is it the one at Bathurst street in Sydney? I finished that one in early 2006 and I am now operations manager in IT sales company.


Were you an overseas student as well? I plan to take up a one year diploma course in accounting. I choose to take the one year vocational course initially to give me an option to continue to either advanced diploma or bachelors in accounting. However as I was reading the student visa application sheet, it says that a "no further stay" condition will be imposed to student visa applicants with only a year of study unless the applicant is able to show a further 18,000 AUD for living cost and tuition in addition to the money an applicant will use for his one year of study. It also says that I am not able to be granted any other visa while in Australia. So let me just confirm that I am able to be granted the visa if I take a vacation somewhere right? Thanks!


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

> Were you an overseas student as well? I plan to take up a one year diploma course in accounting. I choose to take the one year vocational course initially to give me an option to continue to either advanced diploma or bachelors in accounting.


I was but that was a while ago. At that time I studied diploma for the time of 2 years (as 2 year study which finish at least with diploma are required if you want to submit skilled onshore application). However, the course did not give me the PR visa. I got it after passing NAATI test and becoming translator (this option is no longer available).

What you need to remember about colleges such as Kent Institute is that the teachers are often immigrants themselves and I even had a situation when some of them could not understand my English. What was the real gem in there it was all the scripts (each one for $5) that allowed me to study a lot by myself will a lot of practical examples. Also, some teachers did a really good job for example by opening a computer and showing each component or by getting us to build a website using Dreamweaver, HTML or PHP.



> it says that a "no further stay" condition will be imposed to student visa applicants with only a year of study unless the applicant is able to show a further 18,000 AUD for living cost and tuition in addition to the money an applicant will use for his one year of study.


I was unaware of such policy - maybe because I haven't been a student since a good couple of years now. However, no further stay means that you can apply for another visa in Australia but you can only obtain it if you are outside Australia. That means you need to go for holidays to have it granted. You might wanna buy a 2y advanced diploma course straight ahead - that way you should not have a problem with no further stay condition.

Also, I am not sure which country you are from and that's quite important. Countries are divided into 4 groups when it comes to student visa applications. For example Poland where I come from is currently in Group 2 but at my time it was in Group 1. China is in Group 4 which means they have the most strict rules about giving visa to Chinese citizens.


----------



## nnayram2017 (Nov 18, 2010)

The course I intend to study initially is a diploma course which runs for a year but I can continue on to the advanced diploma course and so re-enroll for another 6 months of study. I look forward to applying for a PR visa too but a year and a half of study won't allow me to apply for it, right? And so maybe will need to enroll myself again in a course related to the courses I took to complete the 2 years. Well this is what I intend to do but is this allowed? Well I'm from the Philippines which puts me at visa assessment level 3. 

I have another question about how much money I should need in my bank account. I am a single mom but my son won't be joining me in Australia. Is he included in the computation of funds I need to have in my account? 

Thanks!


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I don't really have the knowledge to advise on what Immigration Office requires...

As for the studies... Yes, you can enroll for 6 months first and then re-enroll every 6 months as long as your visa does not have no further stay condition. If it has one - you need to check with education agent what the best way to resolve it is.


----------



## Mic2608 (Feb 22, 2011)

any more tips on some cheap colleges...?

I can only find courses for about 10 000/year fees...


----------

